# Thinking of starting an online program



## miaodao (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone,

My teacher has expressed some interest in starting a martial arts online program. I've seen a few successful ones and I really feel like my teacher has something of value thats different than whats out there. My question is where do I even start? There isn't a super clear curriculum. What tips do you have to transition from a hands on, individual approach to an online approach that provides a strong curriculum. We would also like to include a lot of sparring training drills in the online curriculum, which makes it a little more difficult.

Thanks!


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 18, 2018)

Well what does he offer that no one else does? And yeah you really can't do sparring drills without a partner you can practice them sure but you need a partner to work them on as well.

Frankly I'm not a fan of online programs they give the people who use a false sense of security


----------



## Buka (Sep 18, 2018)

I wish I could help, but, alas, know nothing of the subject.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 18, 2018)

miaodao said:


> My question is where do I even start? There isn't a super clear curriculum.


That is the million dollar question, isn't it.
On line training is a business model just like any other business.  There are hundreds of people looking to answer that exact same question.  They all think that their martial art is worth something and if they could only get it on line......   but the important part is not how special the art is within the traditional dojo business model.  The important part is the business.  McDonalds didn't have the best hamburger. It had a better business.  If you want to have a successful on line business, go learn about business a bunch of guys talking crap on a martial art website forum are not really going to be much help.


----------



## Martial D (Sep 18, 2018)

miaodao said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My teacher has expressed some interest in starting a martial arts online program. I've seen a few successful ones and I really feel like my teacher has something of value thats different than whats out there. My question is where do I even start? There isn't a super clear curriculum. What tips do you have to transition from a hands on, individual approach to an online approach that provides a strong curriculum. We would also like to include a lot of sparring training drills in the online curriculum, which makes it a little more difficult.
> 
> Thanks!


My advice? Steer very clear of anything and everything that purports to teach you martial arts on line. At best it's low effort crap, at worst, a scam.


----------



## now disabled (Sep 18, 2018)

Martial D said:


> My advice? Steer very clear of anything and everything that purports to teach you martial arts on line. At best it's low effort crap, at worst, a scam.



Id'd agree and to a small extent disagree lol only about 10% disagree lol

Online can be a useful resource but not for a beginner that you need hands on 

Yup there are a load of scams out there as you say 


To the op, what is it your teacher is offering that others are not and how if he is is he going to transition that on to the internet?


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 18, 2018)

I do not advocate online training if it is the only, or the primary, form of instruction.

It can be a useful tool for people who already have, or are getting, solid training from a good instructor in a hands-on and face- to- face setting.

And then, it depends on a number of things if it will be useful or appropriate.


----------



## WaterGal (Sep 18, 2018)

If you really want to pursue this path, I'd recommend looking at what other online martial arts programs are doing, and seeing 1) what they're doing well, and 2) what you could improve upon. You may need to invest some money in trying out their programs. A couple of the Gracie brothers have an online BJJ program called Gracie University, which I've used as a supplement to actual in-person training and found useful for that. That's the only one I'm familiar with, but I know there are some other online programs. I'd also suggest you look into what's involved in setting up a web business like that - who you'd need to hire to build and maintain your site, how you'd take payments online, etc.


----------

